# Need Monsoon Amp Pinout!!



## Frenchtimothy (Nov 6, 2001)

Help...I need to get the pinout of the connector at the Monsoon AMP in the trunk of my 00 Jetta. I am installing another amp and subwoofer and dont wont to wire the remote or the inputs from the HU. Anyone with a Bentley out there that can offer assistance????
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Frenchtimothy (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: Need Monsoon Amp Pinout!! (Frenchtimothy)*

Anybody home? C'mon there has to be someone that has the pinout of the incoming and outgoing connectors to the Monsoon amp???????


----------



## Ruffies (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: Need Monsoon Amp Pinout!! (Frenchtimothy)*

Hey guys I could use some help too. I have the monsoon system and I am installing a amp and sub this weekend. I need to know which wires to tap for the LOC. Thanks.


----------



## Engineer Guy (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Need Monsoon Amp Pinout!! (Frenchtimothy)*

The Monsoon amp wiring and pinout info below was originally posted by "Ghillis", who did a great job of reverse Engineering some Monsoon details and posting them. I can't vouch for his information. To the best of my knowledge, it applies to 2000 or 2001.5 Monsoons. If the 2002 Monsoon wiring has changed, as posted in these Forums, then this info below is not necessarily valid. 
Monsoon HUs reportedly output a ~15 Watt speaker-level signal to the Monsoon amp that is differential [+ and -, not + to Ground]. Thus, an Line Output Convertor [LOC] is required to reduce this ~15 Watt differential signal level and convert it to an RCA, line-level signal [2~4 Volts] that is unbalanced [+ and Ground] before feeding that signal into an Aftermarket amp. Soundgate sells LOCs with volume controls, amongst other Manufacturers:
http://www.soundgate.com
-----------------------------
Ghillis
Here's the wires out of the [Monsoon] amp on the green connector:
1 + Left Rear Woofer Pur
2 – Left Rear Woofer Brn
3 + Right Rear Woofer Pur
4 – Right Rear Woofer Brn
5 + Left Rear Tweeter Blu
6 – Left Rear Tweeter Brn/Blu
7 + Right Rear Tweeter Blu
8 – Right Rear Tweeter Brn/Blu
9 + Left Front Tweeter Red/Grn
10 – Right Front Tweeter Brn/Red
11 – Left Front Tweeter Brn/Grn
12 + Right Front Tweeter Red
13 – Left Front Woofer Brn/Ylw
14 + Left Front Woofer Ylw
15 – Right Front Woofer Brn/Wht
16 + Right Front Woofer Wht 
Here's the wires in (from the HU) on the grey connector
14 + In Left Rear Blu
15 – In Left Rear Brn
17 – In Right Rear Brn
18 + In Right Rear Grn
20 + In Left Front Ylw
21 – In Left Front Brn
23 + In Right Front Brn
24 – In Right Front Red 
I am not too sure of the polarity of the wires that have green or red in the pair (9-12 Out, 17+18 In). I'll look at it a little closer tonight and see if there are any problems with this list, Also if the colors are wrong, please let me know, I am color blind and had someone help me.
_______


----------



## Frenchtimothy (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: Need Monsoon Amp Pinout!! (Engineer Guy)*

Thanks alot for the info. I really appreciate it!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Engineer Guy (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Need Monsoon Amp Pinout!! (Frenchtimothy)*

Here is a Post from another person [unknown] with his step-by-step experiences in adding a sub amp, etc.. Note that the Monsoon amp turned on by detecting small signal level changes in the Speaker input lines; there was not a separate Remote Amp Turn On wire. Soundgate and others make adapters that sense that change in Speaker line levels and converts that to a "real" Remote Amp Turn On wire with a +12 Volt output that then connects to the new Aftermarket sub amp and controls the on-off functions of it. 
I originally copied these posts in case I dig into Da Wife's '01.5 Passat [haven't done so yet]. The wiring colors and pinouts are very valuable to have on file ;-0
In case you haven't read so elsewhere, the Monsoon HU is kinda weird in that it adds only a final stage of amplification and provides crossover and rolloff functions. This is why it is so light and doesn't have massive Power Supply components, etc.. 2/3rds of the smplification job is done in the Monsoon HU - so to speak - the rest is done in the trunk-mounted Monsoon amp.
Treat the Monsoon HU output like any other differential Speaker-level signal that has to be converted before connection to a sub or other amp, and you'll have the same success stories that many other folks have and Post here re: adding amps.
-------------------------------
Monsoon Sub Install Directions (Golf / GTI) 
1.) Signal. 
Open your hatch, and open the little trap door on the left side of your trunk where the Monsoon amp and the CD Changer live. If you don't have a changer, this is a bit easier. Look at the Monsoon amp, you will notice that is has two wiring harnesses plugged into it. Unplug them both. One will have about twice as many wires as the other. This is the output harness, and the one we will be screwing with. You will notice that the harness has 8 pair of wires, plus power and ground. Those 8 pair are for the 8 speakers in your car. The wires that we want to use are the ones running to the rear woofers. The Monsoon amp has already equalized the signal for low end mid and bass frequencies on these two channels, so you will not need to use a crossover unless you are really picky. The color codes for the rear woofers are as follows: 
Left (Drivers) side rear woofer: Red / Green is Positive and Brown / Green is Negative.
Right (Passenger) side rear woofer: Blue / Green is Positive and Blue / Brown or Blue is Negative. 
On some ’01 and ’02 cars, there is no Blue / Green signal wire for the right side rear woofer. In this instance, Blue / Brown is Positive and Blue is negative. 
You will need to unwrap some of the annoying black tape that covers the wires where they go into the harness. Unwrap about 6" away from the harness, then cut off the excess tape. You should now be able to use your fingers to separate the wires enough to splice them. If not, unwrap some more tape, or maybe you are just a *****. Take your wire cutters, and very carefully cut through the insulation on these wires. Only the insulation, NOT the wires.. Cut through the insulation just like you were going to cut the wire, but don't. Once you have cut just enough, use your fingernails or the wire cutters to push the insulation up a little bit on the wire, exposing the bare wire underneath. You will need to expose only about 1/8 to 1/4 inch of bare wire. Do this appr. 3 inches up from the harness, so if you accidentally cut through the wire, you can fix it. Once you have done this to all four wires, you will need to splice in the signal wires for your amplifier, according to polarity.(+ and -).

If your amplifier has high level (speaker level) inputs, than you can connect your amplifier directly to the Monsoon outputs that we have just spliced. Just run some speaker wire from the Monsoon harness into the trunk, and connect to your amp. If your amp has RCA (low level) inputs, than you will need to connect a Line Level / RCA converter to the Monsoon harness, then run RCA cables to your amp. 
Either way, you will need to remove about 1 inch of insulation from the ends of your wires (your speaker or converter input wires) and wrap it around the exposed wire on the Monsoon harness. Wrap it tight, and secure the connections with electrical tape to prevent any problems later. After all your wires are connected and run into the trunk, plug in your Monsoon harnesses and close the trap door. Make sure to tape off the ends of your speaker wires to prevent a short. If you connected a converter, dont worry about this. 
2.) Power
Power can be run from the battery, or from a hot point under the dash like I did. To get under the dash, remove the four torx screws that hold the lower dash panel in place. (The one by your knees) Pull it out and away from the dash, and look under the steering column. You will see a power relay block with 4 or 5 big red wires coming off of it. The thickest wire is the one you will need to use. Make sure the ground wire is disconnected from your battery before doing this so you dont kill yourself. Use a socket or a wrench to remove the nut that secures the biggest wire to the power terminal. Run your power wire from here using a good electrical connector, then put the nut back on tight. Run the wire under the dash towards the door, and underneath the dead pedal. Once under the deadpedal, run it under the door sills, into the trunk via your folding seats.
3.) Ground
Run your ground from the lower seat belt anchor for the rear left seat. To find it, do this. Pull up the back seat on the driver side. Look at the floor. See that little round plastic thing with the two little holes in it? It is a fastener that holds the carpet down. Unscrew it with your fingers counter clockwise, and pull up the carpet. Under it, you will see the large bolt that holds the bottom part of the rear seat belt to the cars frame. Loosen it with a socket or wrench, and connect your ground here. 
4.) Remote Turn On for Amplifier
If your amplifier uses a remote-on lead, you will need to connect it to a wire that has power when the Head Unit is turned on. I used the CD changer harness, which is in the same little cubby that the Monsoon Amp lives in. If you don't have a changer, you will see the harness for it nearby, as all MKIV's are prewired for them. The GREY wire on the changer harness is powered when the Head Unit is on, and works perfectly. Connect (splice) your remote lead to this wire just like we did with the signal leads, and run it to your amp with the other wires.
----------------------------------


----------



## user name unknown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Need Monsoon Amp Pinout!! (Frenchtimothy)*

I have the pin outs for the back of the new double-din Monsoon headunit. You can just check the back of the headunit, then go to the cd changer...and look for the same wire color


----------



## CuStOm (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Need Monsoon Amp Pinout!! (user name unknown)*

Ya! "Engineer Guy" that Rokked! That was EXACTLY what I was looking for! Thanks! L8R


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Need Monsoon Amp Pinout!! (Engineer Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Engineer Guy* »_The Monsoon amp wiring and pinout info below was originally posted by "Ghillis", who did a great job of reverse Engineering some Monsoon details and posting them. I can't vouch for his information. To the best of my knowledge, it applies to 2000 or 2001.5 Monsoons. If the 2002 Monsoon wiring has changed, as posted in these Forums, then this info below is not necessarily valid. 
Monsoon HUs reportedly output a ~15 Watt speaker-level signal to the Monsoon amp that is differential [+ and -, not + to Ground]. Thus, an Line Output Convertor [LOC] is required to reduce this ~15 Watt differential signal level and convert it to an RCA, line-level signal [2~4 Volts] that is unbalanced [+ and Ground] before feeding that signal into an Aftermarket amp. Soundgate sells LOCs with volume controls, amongst other Manufacturers:
http://www.soundgate.com
-----------------------------
Ghillis
Here's the wires out of the [Monsoon] amp on the green connector:
1 + Left Rear Woofer Pur
2 – Left Rear Woofer Brn
3 + Right Rear Woofer Pur
4 – Right Rear Woofer Brn
5 + Left Rear Tweeter Blu
6 – Left Rear Tweeter Brn/Blu
7 + Right Rear Tweeter Blu
8 – Right Rear Tweeter Brn/Blu
9 + Left Front Tweeter Red/Grn
10 – Right Front Tweeter Brn/Red
11 – Left Front Tweeter Brn/Grn
12 + Right Front Tweeter Red
13 – Left Front Woofer Brn/Ylw
14 + Left Front Woofer Ylw
15 – Right Front Woofer Brn/Wht
16 + Right Front Woofer Wht 
Here's the wires in (from the HU) on the grey connector
14 + In Left Rear Blu
15 – In Left Rear Brn
17 – In Right Rear Brn
18 + In Right Rear Grn
20 + In Left Front Ylw
21 – In Left Front Brn
23 + In Right Front Brn
24 – In Right Front Red 
I am not too sure of the polarity of the wires that have green or red in the pair (9-12 Out, 17+18 In). I'll look at it a little closer tonight and see if there are any problems with this list, Also if the colors are wrong, please let me know, I am color blind and had someone help me.
_______


I just cut off the monsoon connectors of mine and hooked up an aftermarket amp. All pins he noted hold the proper functions, but I had a different experience of colors. Note that in my colors they have doubles of black...which really sucks. So before you cut stuff...label the wires first.
My car: Late 2000 GTI 1.8t 2dr

Here's the wires out of the [Monsoon] amp on the green connector:
1 + Left Rear Woofer Red/Grn
2 – Left Rear Woofer Bwn/Grn
3 + Right Rear Woofer Blu
4 – Right Rear Woofer Blu/Blk
5 + Left Rear Tweeter Bwn
6 – Left Rear Tweeter Blk
7 + Right Rear Tweeter Blk
8 – Right Rear Tweeter Grn
9 + Left Front Tweeter Wht
10 – Right Front Tweeter Ylw
11 – Left Front Tweeter Blk
12 + Right Front Tweeter Blk
13 – Left Front Woofer Brn/Wht
14 + Left Front Woofer Blu/Wht
15 – Right Front Woofer Brn/Red
16 + Right Front Woofer Red
Here's the wires in (from the HU) on the grey connector
14 + In Left Rear Wht
15 – In Left Rear Blk
17 – In Right Rear Blk
18 + In Right Rear Brwn
20 + In Left Front Ylw
21 – In Left Front Blk
23 + In Right Front Blk
24 – In Right Front Grn


----------



## Kuuwee (Jun 16, 2012)

Awesome dude


----------

